# 49 Soldiers Put in Quarantine  at CFB Petawawa



## Bruce Monkhouse (26 Mar 2006)

I had read on the CP24 news channel that some at CFB Borden were quarantined also......

  http://www.thedailyobserver.ca/webapp/sitepages/content.asp?contentid=8482&catname=Local%20News&classif=News%20-%20Local
49 soldiers put in quarantine 

By VALERIE MCLAUGHLIN 
Local News - Friday, March 24, 2006 @ 19:00 

Officials at CFB Petawawa are trying to contain the spread of a gastroenteritis outbreak among troops participating in a training exercise after nearly 50 soldiers have been placed in quarantine-like conditions. 

Medical officials started placing soldiers in isolation Wednesday after several members of A Company of 2 Battalion Princess Patricia’s Canadian Light Infantry began complaining of vomiting and diarrhea on Tuesday afternoon. 
The unit is based out of CFB Shilo, Man.
Concerned the flu-like illness would spread to healthy troops, a decision was made to remove the soldiers from the training field and put them into isolation. 

Initially, 44 soldiers from the Manitoba base were placed in barracks. 
However, another five soldiers from Petawawa have been isolated for precautionary reasons, said Maj. Mel Storrier, surgeon, 2 Canadian Mechanized Brigade Group at CFB Petawawa. 

“The general population is under no threat to being exposed to this,” Capt. Scott Spurr, brigade public affairs officer said. 
Downplaying the seriousness of the outbreak, Maj. Storrier said it is a “disease of minor concern.” However, he did tell reporters Thursday afternoon the illness is contagious. 

“The current situation is very much under control. The good news it is a temporary illness,” he said.


----------



## Jungle (26 Mar 2006)

I guess it's a slow day when a gastroenteritis outbreak makes the news...  ;D


----------



## Gunner98 (26 Mar 2006)

It is a slow news day everyday in Pembroke/Petawawa and the local rag, the Pembroke Observer has to fill its pages with some relevant local news.  In my opinion 49 soldiers being quarantined is relevant.


----------



## Jungle (26 Mar 2006)

Well... if they started visiting daycare centers, and schools, they would have plenty of news of this type !!!  
 ;D
It's not like it's the ebola virus or something... but I guess you're right: they have to fill the pages with something.


----------



## Armymedic (26 Mar 2006)

WASH YOUR F@#$%^& HANDS BEFORE AND AFTER YOU EAT, AND AFTER YOU USE THE WASHROOM!!!!!!

Maybe then you would not be screwing up an entire brigade's training, timetables, and work schedules because you got the runs.

I am here today instead of out on the range because those yahoo's were supposed to shoot today, and now screwed next week's schedule.


----------



## HItorMiss (26 Mar 2006)

We always did call them "Dirty Patricia's" now they just proved us Royals right  ;D

Seriously though I do hope they get better and that the rest of the company remains healthy.

PS: Doc I got the compassionate thanks for the little talk.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (27 Mar 2006)

Thems my boys (and girls).


----------



## Trinity (27 Mar 2006)

Uniform and uniformity?

I guess that means everyone gets sick at the same time too?   :


----------



## GO!!! (27 Mar 2006)

Armymedic said:
			
		

> WASH YOUR F@#$%^& HANDS BEFORE AND AFTER YOU EAT, AND AFTER YOU USE THE WASHROOM!!!!!!
> 
> Maybe then you would not be screwing up an entire brigade's training, timetables, and work schedules because you got the runs.
> 
> I am here today instead of out on the range because those yahoo's were supposed to shoot today, and now screwed next week's schedule.



I suppose there is no chance that these guys _did_ wash their hands, and were infected by a lazy cook who neglected to wash his....

Seriously, is there any injury or sickness that a soldier could get that would result in a medic saying "yup, these things happen" instead of a patronizing lecture on safety/cleanliness/sunscreen etc.?


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (27 Mar 2006)

Quote from GO!!!,
_Seriously, is there any injury or sickness that a soldier could get that would result in a medic saying "yup, these things happen" instead of a patronizing lecture on safety/cleanliness/sunscreen etc.?_

Nope, its bred into them .....it would be like you forgetting to "check canopy". :warstory:


----------



## DG-41 (27 Mar 2006)

Whoo, man, if this is anything like what hit CMR in 1989, my heart goes out to them.

CMR used to have a big weekend-long, 24/7 broomball tournament. Early Friday night, there were rumours of people missing games due to feeling sick. My team played a game at 0:dark:30 on Sat AM, and a couple of our guys looked a little green.

By lunchtime, almost the entire College had it, and the symptoms were explosive vomiting and diarrhea. It was incredible - lineups at the bathrooms, guys forced to use the shower stalls and bathroom sinks. One poor bastard in the stall next to me had one end let go while the other end was still pumping... I can still remember the smell.

And by Sunday afternoon, it had played itself out. It was like some sort of flash fire - fast acting, and instantly contagious, and gone almost as fast as it developed.

There were maybe a dozen people in my block that didn't get it.

I wouldn't wish that experience on *anybody*

DG


----------



## Fishbone Jones (27 Mar 2006)

GO!!! said:
			
		

> I suppose there is no chance that these guys _did_ wash their hands, and were infected by a lazy cook who neglected to wash his....
> 
> Seriously, is there any injury or sickness that a soldier could get that would result in a medic saying "yup, these things happen" instead of a patronizing lecture on safety/cleanliness/sunscreen etc.?



Amen, GO!!!, Amen. Don't suppose there'd be any chance of some bad rations, a contaminated water buffalo or as you stated, a single typhoid Mary loose in the BG. It's always the dirty, little Billie's fault.


----------



## Kurhaus (27 Mar 2006)

Just some inside info.  
A Coy was on a field ex here in Shilo prior to their depature for Ontario and its my understanding they starting gettig sick almost immediately after their arrival in Pet.  As well, I haven't heard of any other cases of this bug in 2 VP or Shilo for that matter.  Its a good bet the rations or water would be the culprit.  I just hope they recover soon and get on with their training so they don't have to spend more time away from their families playing catchup.


----------



## Armymedic (27 Mar 2006)

Kurhaus said:
			
		

> Its a good bet the rations or water would be the culprit.


Bullshit. A gastrointestinal virus is the cause, and has been confirmed (at least one) case of Norwalk virus....prevented by washing your hands.



			
				GO!!! said:
			
		

> I suppose there is no chance that these guys _did_ wash their hands, and were infected by a lazy cook who neglected to wash his....


Not likely, esp if you are referring to a military cook, they are more anal when it comes to cleanliness then medics are. More then likely it was shaking hands, or touching the bathroom door handle, etc.



> Seriously, is there any injury or sickness that a soldier could get that would result in a medic saying "yup, these things happen" instead of a patronizing lecture on safety/cleanliness/sunscreen etc.?



Yes, but if I told you, that would steal everyone's thunder.  ;D


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (27 Mar 2006)

How is it transmitted from sick to healthy AM?

No reports of it here.
I'd have to agree with AM.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (27 Mar 2006)

Norwalk Virus Infection


Norwalk virus infection is an intestinal illness that often occurs in outbreaks. 
Norwalk and Norwalk-like viruses are increasingly being recognized as leading causes of foodborne disease in the United States. 
The viruses are passed in the stool of infected persons. People get infected by swallowing stool-contaminated food or water. Outbreaks in the United States are often linked to raw oysters. 
Infected people usually recover in 2 to 3 days without serious or long-term health effects. 
To prevent Norwalk virus infection: 1) wash hands with soap and warm water after toilet visits and before preparing or eating food; 2) cook all shellfish thoroughly before eating; 3) wash raw vegetables before eating; and 4) dispose of sewage in a sanitary manner. 


What is Norwalk virus infection?

Norwalk virus infection is an intestinal illness that often occurs in outbreaks.



What is the infectious agent that causes Norwalk virus infection?

Norwalk virus infection is caused by the Norwalk virus. The virus was first identified in 1972 after an outbreak of gastrointestinal illness in Norwalk, Ohio. Later, other viruses with similar features were described and called Norwalk-like viruses. These have since been classified as members of the calicivirus family.



Where is Norwalk virus found?

Norwalk and Norwalk-like viruses are found worldwide. Humans are the only known hosts. The viruses are passed in the stool of infected persons.



How do people get Norwalk virus infection?

People get Norwalk virus infection by swallowing food or water that has been contaminated with stool from an infected person. Outbreaks in the United States are often linked to eating raw shellfish, especially oysters and clams. Shellfish become contaminated via stool from sick food handlers or from raw sewage dumped overboard by recreational and/or commercial boaters. Contaminated water, ice, eggs, salad ingredients, and ready-to-eat foods are other sources of infection.



Who is at risk for Norwalk virus infection?

Anyone can get Norwalk virus infection, but it may be more common in adults and older children.



What are the signs and symptoms of Norwalk virus infection?

Nausea 
Vomiting 
Diarrhea 
Stomach cramps 
Severe illness or hospitalization is uncommon. Infected persons usually recover in 2 to 3 days without serious or long-term health effects. 


How soon after exposure do symptoms appear?

Symptoms usually appear in 1 to 2 days after swallowing contaminated food or water.



How is Norwalk virus infection diagnosed?

Laboratory diagnosis is difficult. Diagnosis is often based on the combination of symptoms and the short time of illness.



What is the treatment for Norwalk virus infection?

No specific treatment is available. Persons who are severely dehydrated might need rehydration therapy.



How common is Norwalk virus infection?

Norwalk and Norwalk-like viruses are increasingly being recognized as leading causes of foodborne disease in the United States. However, since no routine diagnostic test is available, the true prevalence is not known. Norwalk and Norwalk-like viruses have been linked to outbreaks of intestinal illness on cruise ships and in communities, camps, schools, institutions, and families.

Many oyster-related outbreaks of intestinal illness linked to Norwalk-like viruses have been reported in Louisiana, Florida, Maryland, and other states where oyster harvesting is common. In 1993, 73 people in Louisiana and about 130 others in the United States who ate oysters from Louisiana became ill. A malfunctioning sewage system was the cause of an outbreak in 1996. An outbreak in 1997 was linked to sewage from oyster-harvesting boats.



How can Norwalk virus be prevented?

Wash hands with soap and warm water after toilet visits and before preparing or eating food. 
Cook all shellfish thoroughly before eating. 
Wash raw vegetables before eating. 
Dispose of sewage in a sanitary manner. 
Food handlers with symptoms of Norwalk-like illness should not prepare or touch food. 


This fact sheet is for information only and is not meant to be used for self-diagnosis or as a substitute for consultation with a health-care provider. If you have any questions about the disease described above, consult a health-care provider.


----------



## Gunner98 (28 Mar 2006)

Unwashed hands, port-a-john usage, salads, slabs of cake don't mix well in the stomach.  Muddy spring or fall weather with puddles and pools of still water.  In Wainwright add the cattle manure and urine flowing into the ground around bivouacs and trenches.  We had 17 soldiers with a GI condition during BTE 05 I won't mention which LFWA/QA Infantry units they were from.  Every soldiers should be issued with a big bottle of hand sanitizer.  I'm the sure RSMs can find room in the Tac Vest pocket layout for it.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (29 Mar 2006)

Last BTE we ended up putting hand sanitizer at the entrance of the flying kitchen


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (29 Mar 2006)

"I'm the sure RSMs can find room in the Tac Vest pocket layout for it."
Maybe the aftermarket one's.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (29 Mar 2006)

There was some news coverage on TV last night regarding the training in Pet, there were a couple shots of some medics, AM were you one of them?


----------



## Armymedic (29 Mar 2006)

CFL said:
			
		

> There was some news coverage on TV last night regarding the training in Pet, there were a couple shots of some medics, AM were you one of them?



If there was a medic with a different colour beret on....The veh crash with the IEDs/booby traps was my senario.

I was in the Global TV coverage, and in a picture in the Sun, so I am told.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (30 Mar 2006)

I think I did see a medic with a maroon beret.  There was also a fit looking Sgt as well but I can't remember if that was green or maroon.


----------



## Franko (30 Mar 2006)

CFL said:
			
		

> There was also a fit looking Sgt as well but I can't remember if that was green or maroon.



That's not him    
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Regards


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (30 Mar 2006)

oh snap.


----------



## GO!!! (30 Mar 2006)

Franko said:
			
		

> That's not him
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BAHAHAHA


----------



## Armymedic (30 Mar 2006)

I am not sure if I should take that as an insult (not the fit soldier) or complement that I am not THAT soldier (you'd have to know him).


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (30 Mar 2006)

Oh sounds like drama. ;D


----------



## Popurhedoff (31 Mar 2006)

I heard that the RCR's that were quarantined actually had the "Bird Flu"


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (31 Mar 2006)

Now that's funny.


----------



## Armymedic (31 Mar 2006)

Popurhedoff said:
			
		

> I heard that the RCR's that were quarantined actually had the "Bird Flu"



No it was the VP, that much I can confirm.... 

as for Bird Flu, the diagnosis has yet to be confirmed, but seeing how they were around people who handle chickens, and sick almost immediately after...


----------



## littlebug (31 Mar 2006)

Hey, I was just wondering how everyone was doing?  Seems this thread has gotten a little, ok, way off topic.  Did they get any of their training in, or do they have to stay longer to finish up?
Just curious!


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (31 Mar 2006)

Just talked to buddy over there and she never did any training.


----------



## littlebug (31 Mar 2006)

Never did any training??  Well, that can't be good.  Gonna have some unhappy campers now.  Thanks for the update though!


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (31 Mar 2006)

Well there is still BTE coming up.


----------



## Armymedic (31 Mar 2006)

They did do some training and some ranges as well.

Kinda hard to do alot of stuff if you are confined indoors though.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (31 Mar 2006)

So if you are a reservist and get placed in quarantine that goes over your initial deployment dates, do you get Class A,B or C pay rates?


----------



## TCBF (31 Mar 2006)

Ever notice how it is easier to announce a VD epidemic than a food poisoning incident?

My money is on the water Buffalo. 

Righto on the hand sanitizer.  That and baby wipes have so revolutionized field sanitation that it has gotten to the point that we have to go back to checking for full soap dishes on Bug Out Gear kit inspections again.


----------



## George Wallace (31 Mar 2006)

Colin P said:
			
		

> So if you are a reservist and get placed in quarantine that goes over your initial deployment dates, do you get Class A,B or C pay rates?



How long were you figuring to be quarantined?


----------



## 291er (1 Apr 2006)

I just got back from Pet, and have been out for the past two days with either gastro or Norwalk, still awaiting the results from MIR.  Hit me like a ton of bricks on Thurs morning and I've been washing my hands religiously since I've been there.  By the way, quick way to get an IV with Gravol is to puke in the MIR, though I would'nt recommend it.

Armymedic: Phenomenal job on the training scenarios btw!  I won't be going anywhere without my tourniquet, that's for sure.  But it would help if you used SINGLE attractive medics as cas sim next time, help a brother out


----------



## Armymedic (1 Apr 2006)

Ex-fusilier said:
			
		

> But it would help if you used SINGLE attractive medics as cas sim next time, help a brother out



Single...right, gotcha. So you don't really care about gender, as long as they are single and attractive


----------



## 291er (1 Apr 2006)

silly me....female as well!!


----------



## Tebo (1 Apr 2006)

Right then.  A Coy is back home in snowy Manitoba, virus free we are told.  Level 4 and 5 live were compleated as well as a Level 6 Dry fighting patrol to the top of some notorious hill.  The Coy missed out on some convoy ops refresher and joined the BG only for the Level 6 Dry on the last day of Ex.  The Coy's previous experience on BTE 05 and SAT II compensate.

Despite AM's charming bedside manner, his point is well taken.  However, living conidtions in 10 man tents coupled with the explosive and uncontrollable nature of the beast makes the outbreak somewhat understandable.  One infected tent flap will pretty much take down the whole tent group and, for the most part, everyone contracted the virus within hours, before the hygiene could be ramped up.  Now change that tent flap to the CPs door handle or an MLVW bench and we're talking stricter eating rules than the average infantryman will follow.

The real highlight of this Ex was the stellar urban range set up by 3 RCR for the Level 5 live.  I look forward to soldiers' commentary and the posting of the video capture.


----------



## Franko (1 Apr 2006)

Tebo said:
			
		

> Level 4 and 5 live were compleated as well as a Level 6 Dry fighting patrol to the top of some notorious hill.



 ;D

Oh...I know the one you're talking about. I set up a "camp" there a few years ago for the RCR to fight through prior to their deploying on Roto 0 Athena.

They didn't like it either.

Regards


----------



## HItorMiss (1 Apr 2006)

You set that up Franko........ I have a warm place in hell for you!!!! 

I have unfond memories, and they are all your fault!


----------



## Franko (1 Apr 2006)

Yep....my crew set it up.

WE DID NOT SITE IT.......SOMEONE WITH WAY MORE RANK THAN ME DID THAT    

Regards


----------



## Armymedic (1 Apr 2006)

Highview tower...excellent area isn't it?


----------



## HItorMiss (1 Apr 2006)

Excellent is a discriptive word...not the one I would use to describe it...but a word none the less.

I wont use my word seeing as I like not being on the warning system (yet).


----------

